# Samba Issues

## Celcius1

hey guys need some help solving a samaba issue find attached my smb.conf file

smb.conf

```

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

  workgroup = BABYLON

   netbios name = Mystikan3

  server string = Torrent Box

  security = user

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   local master = no

   dns proxy = no

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes

[Torrent]

        comment = Torrent

        valid users = mystikan pilfer

        path = /ftp/torrent

        guest ok = no

        browseable = yes

[Torrent 1]

        comment = Torrent1

        valid users = mystikan pilfer

        path = /ftp/Torrent1

        guest ok = no

        browseable = yes

[Torrent 2]

        comment = Torrent2

        valid users = mystikan pilfer

        path = /ftp/torrent2

        guest ok = no

        browseable = yes

```

everytime attempt to connect to the shares, i get the following error in my logs

```

[2010/08/13 20:14:49,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:15:06,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:21:42,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:23:54,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:26:39,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:33:37,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

[2010/08/13 20:36:54,  0] smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)

  canonicalize_connect_path failed for service Torrent 1, path /ftp/Torrent1

```

any help would be greatly appreciatedLast edited by Celcius1 on Fri Aug 13, 2010 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## msalerno

For starters, always strip comments, your smb.conf will be much easier to read.

What are the permissions,owner and group on the directories?  Do the referenced users have access?

----------

## Celcius1

 *msalerno wrote:*   

> For starters, always strip comments, your smb.conf will be much easier to read.
> 
> What are the permissions,owner and group on the directories?  Do the referenced users have access?

 

I've editied my posts and now the comments have been stripped

the folders are set to Chmod 750

----------

## msalerno

What about the owners and groups?  Do they match up to the users you have specified in your smb.conf?

----------

